# 2013-2014 SEC Basketball Discussion



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

A place for talk about SEC basketball this season.

We play basketball down here too!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Georgia needs to fire Mark Fox or force him to hire some sleazy AAU guy as a recruiting coordinator.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

I like what LSU has.

Tough early loss to UMass, but the Minutemen are pretty good. 

This is the one season where I truly hate Missouri.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I was happy with the way LSU played against UMASS. They looked rough around the edges and times. I think we win that game if we have Jarell Martin, who was injured 33 seconds into the game. Luckily it does not look serious and he will likely sit out vs Northwestern State, as a precautionary measure. We shouldn't need him to get that W. Either way we put up 90 points without what will likely be our second or third leading scorer out. Im okay with that.

I was really impressed with Jordan Mickey for the Tigers. He is a major sleeper recruit. This guy is an amazing athlete and really active on the glass and on defense. A college level weight room will do him some good.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I watched Alabama last night vs TTU. Trevor Releford looked really good against a competent TTU defense. 29 points. Alabama has had success recruiting, but a lot of these guys don't seem to pan out the way Gump fans would hope. I really do wish Anthony Grant success there though. I just like him as a coach. Much like Mark Fox's situation, the SEC appears to be a place where coaching careers go to die.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey, Dennis Felton is the Director of Pro Player Personnel for the San Antonio Spurs!

Or, that's what his LinkedIn page says.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm rooting for all the SEC schools to do well in basketball...except for Mizzou (the SLU/Mizzou thing).


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

ATLien said:


> Hey, Dennis Felton is the Director of Pro Player Personnel for the San Antonio Spurs!
> 
> Or, that's what his LinkedIn page says.


Yeah and the year after UGA he coached the New Jersey summer league team! A big name SEC job seems like such a good deal until you screw it up and have to start your career completely over. Just ask:

Tubby Smith
Mark Gottfried
Billy Gillispie
John Brady
Darrin Horn
Bruce Pearl
Dennis Felton
Rod Barnes
Trent Johnson
Dave Odom

None of these guys made a move upward after coaching in the SEC.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Billy G getting run out of Lexington was a sight to behold.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Jim Harrick is a college basketball analyst for Prime Ticket, the Southern California affiliate of Fox Sports Net. Ah, well


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JOBIII puts up 21 and 14 against Northwestern State. Jordan Mickey is so active in every aspect of the game. 10 points 13 rebs and 6 blocks. Competition was all that great I know, but Mickey is just all hustle out there.

SEC went undefeated Saturday and Ole Miss narrowly escapes against Coastal Carolina, but Marshall Henderson returned and scored 19.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

RIP Joe Dean


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Watchespn.com blocks out the Florida game and the Kentucky game...I LIVE IN LOUISIANA IDIOTS!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

LSU Tigers lost a pretty good one to Memphis. I was happy with how they stuck with a good Memphis team. I think LSU has the ability to end the season in the top 25.

Jarell Martin is the top recruit we brought in, but he appears really passive to me. His footwork is sorta slow and I really hope its just due to the injury he got in the first game of the season, and he becomes more confident and aggressive as the season goes on. I knew he was more of a wing player, but he has good enough size to where he should be in the post a little bit when matchups favor him. Id like to see him crashing the boards more too.

Jordan Mickey was a four star recruit, but I heard a lot of positive things about him before he got here, and Im impressed. He's got constant hustle, and is bouncy as hell. I think after O'bryant he's our next best NBA prospect right now. He is great shot blocker, averaging 3.8 on the season so far.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Current SEC Standings:

Missouri 10-2
Arkansas 8-2
Florida 8-2
Miss St. 8-2
Ole Miss 8-2
aTm 8-2
LSU 8-2
Kentucky 9-3
Vanderbilt 6-3
Auburn 5-3
Georgia 6-4
Tennessee 6-4
Alabama 5-5
South Carolina 2-5


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The top teams in the SEC in my opinion are:

Missouri
Florida 
Kentucky
Arkansas/LSU


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Geaux Tigers said:


> The top teams in the SEC in my opinion are:
> 
> Missouri
> Florida
> ...


Ouch...

The SEC just keeps being the SEC. The talent is there, but just when a team not named Florida or Kentucky appears to be gaining momentum...well...we all know what's happened the last week or so


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Missouri is going nowhere until they realize Frank Haith's coaching stops when he gets his NLIs in.


----------

